# 2019 Tiguan Cargo Box



## smahoney1 (May 8, 2013)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of oem cross bars but unsure about what cargo box to get. Any recommendations on a decent size cargo box that will mount to the oem cross bars? Looking to hold luggage for family of 5, etc. We are planning on taking a trip from IL to FL next month (2 adults and 3 kids in the Tiguan).


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

always been a fan of Thule and they are bit pricey but last. You may be able to find a used on somewhere. I would go with something that will help with MPG too as they do make a difference. I would go with Thule, Yakima or Rhino. It all depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

I have the Yakima skybox 18 and I love it because you can open it from both side. I still have place to put one bike on top if I wanted too. They are lifetime warranty and easy to install/adjust So far after 9 years of use it still in really good shape.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

PATVW said:


> I have the Yakima skybox 18 and I love it because you can open it from both side. I still have place to put one bike on top if I wanted too. They are lifetime warranty and easy to install/adjust So far after 9 years of use it still in really good shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have noticeable wind noise? And also do you have the sunroof? If so how’s the experience with both?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

smahoney1 said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of oem cross bars but unsure about what cargo box to get. Any recommendations on a decent size cargo box that will mount to the oem cross bars? Looking to hold luggage for family of 5, etc. We are planning on taking a trip from IL to FL next month (2 adults and 3 kids in the Tiguan).


All the popular brands will mount to the OEM cross bars, but not using the T-slots.

I prefer Yakima, since I already have a lot of their products, so that means I use one key for my Yakima stuff, from cargo box (Skybox 16 Carbonite), ski holders, hitch bike rack, etc.


----------



## smahoney1 (May 8, 2013)

I ended up finding a Thule Atlantis 1600 XT box on letgo for $400. Brand new never used. Today I purchased a set of OEM cross bars from VW parts warehouse so I should be all set.


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

Found this Thule Evolution on Craigslist for $50 a while back. Aside from a few scratches, it’s perfectly useable. We use it to haul stuff to the beach when we’ve got a full car of people including the 3rd row.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

Atomicevil said:


> Do you have noticeable wind noise? And also do you have the sunroof? If so how’s the experience with both?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the sunroof no noticeable noise really unless I go above 140 kms. No issues whatsoever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

